# 2GB SD-Card wird nicht gemounted

## novalis

Hi @ all,

Ich habe mir vor wenigen Tagen eine neue 2GB SD Karte gekauft, um einige Songs mehr mit meinem PocketPC anspielen zu können. Die Karte müsste soweit in ordnung sein. zumindest kann meine Digi-Cam und der PocketPC bestens damit arbeitet (Lesen und Schreiben)

Aber auf meinem Laptop gib's Probleme. Sobald ich die 2GB-Card in meinen internen Card-Reader einstecke, gibt es für 30 Sek. eine größere Prozessoraktivität und dann nichts. Meine /var/log/messages liefert folgendes:

```

....

Jun 25 17:25:12 ck_notebook usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 26

Jun 25 17:25:12 ck_notebook usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 25 17:25:12 ck_notebook scsi16 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Jun 25 17:25:12 ck_notebook usb-storage: device found at 26

Jun 25 17:25:12 ck_notebook usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Jun 25 17:25:12 ck_notebook ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_711_124769

Jun 25 17:25:12 ck_notebook ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_711_124769 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Jun 25 17:25:12 ck_notebook ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_711_124769_if0

Jun 25 17:25:12 ck_notebook ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_711_124769_if0 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Jun 25 17:25:12 ck_notebook ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_711_124769_if0_scsi_host

Jun 25 17:25:12 ck_notebook ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_711_124769_if0_scsi_host wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Jun 25 17:25:12 ck_notebook ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_711_124769_usbraw

Jun 25 17:25:12 ck_notebook ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_711_124769_usbraw wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook Vendor: Generic   Model: STORAGE DEVICE    Rev: 9144

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook SCSI device sda: 3970048 512-byte hdwr sectors (2033 MB)

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook sda: Write Protect is off

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook sda: Mode Sense: 02 00 00 00

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook SCSI device sda: 3970048 512-byte hdwr sectors (2033 MB)

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook sda: Write Protect is off

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook sda: Mode Sense: 02 00 00 00

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook sda: sda1

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook sd 16:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook sd 16:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook usb-storage: device scan complete

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook scsi.agent[24530]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/host16/target16:0:0/16:0:0:0

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_711_124769_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_711_124769_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_Generic_STORAGE_DEVICE_124769

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook ivman: UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_Generic_STORAGE_DEVICE_124769 is device /dev/sda

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook ivman: Device /dev/sda can't be mounted because it is not a volume

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_Generic_STORAGE_DEVICE_124769 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook ivman: UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_Generic_STORAGE_DEVICE_124769 is device /dev/sda

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook ivman: Device /dev/sda can't be mounted because it is not a volume

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_711_124769_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_711_124769_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Jun 25 17:25:47 ck_notebook ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 4 reset error -110

Jun 25 17:25:47 ck_notebook hub 1-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 26

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook sd 16:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x10000

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 3967353

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook printk: 536 messages suppressed.

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 3967104

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 3967105

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 3967106

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 3967107

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 3967108

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 3967109

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 3967110

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 3967111

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 3967104

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 3967105

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook sda : status=0, message=00, host=1, driver=00 

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook sda : sense not available. 

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook 16:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook sda: Write Protect is off

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook sda: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook ivman: Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_711_124769_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook ivman: Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_Generic_STORAGE_DEVICE_124769

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook ivman: Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_711_124769_usbraw

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook ivman: Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_711_124769_if0_scsi_host

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook ivman: Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_711_124769_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook ivman: Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_711_124769_if0

Jun 25 17:25:49 ck_notebook ivman: Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_711_124769

```

Dann tut sich nichts. ivman/hal mountet also nicht.

Der Kartenleser funktioniert sons bestens. Mit meiner 512MB SD-Karte klappt alles reibungslos. Demzufolge müsste das Problem an der Speichergröße der SD-Karte liegen. In meinen Recherchen habe ich bisher erfahren, dass gewisse Kartenleser nur Karten bis zu einer gewissen größe unterstützen. Im Handbuch des Laptops finde ich keine Auskünfte darüber. Aber selbst wenn der Kartenleser eine Karte mit 2GB nicht unterstützt, müsste der die doch wenigstens mit 512MB oder 1GB anzeigen, oder?!

Ich habe das eine Vermutung, dass es am Kernel liegt, denn wenn ich die Karte in meine Digicam einstecke und dann via USB mit dem Notebook verbinde, gibt's das selbe Problem. Kann ich da also irgendwas tun? 

(Mein Kernel: gentoo-2.6.16-suspend2-r7)

An der Formatierung der Karte liegt es wohl auch nicht. Ich kann nichtmal auf die Karte via fdisk /dev/sda zugreifen....

Danke schon im Vorraus.

----------

## NightDragon

Hi!

Also was heißt nicht zugreifen? existiert /dev/sda nicht?

Formatiert wird übbrigens /dev/sda1 *g*.

Du kansnt mal mit fdisk /dev/sda die Partiontierung checken... und evtl. die löschen und neu Erstellen.

Eigentlich haben solche Karten keine Partition, aber es sollte nicht schaden wenn du eine prämere anlegst.

meine "GB SD-Karte hat zumindest eine.

Übrigens... es kommt auch auf das Dateisystem drauf an.

HTH,

Nighty

----------

## novalis

Eben das meine ich: /dev/sda (und auch dev/sda1) existiert nicht. Ich kann demzufoolge auch nicht mit fdisk auf /dev/sda zugreifen.

Es kommen die oben bereits dargelegten Fehlermeldungen in der /var/log/messages

Die SD-Karte ist wohl standardmäßig mit einer DOS-Partition vorformatiert gewesen. Daran dürfte es also nicht liegen, zumal der PocketPC und die DigiCam problemlos auf die Karte zugreifen können...

----------

## NightDragon

Naja... Das heißt ja noch lange nicht das dein System darauf zugreifen kann, nur weils ein pocket-pc kann.

Hm was mich wundert ist folgendes:

```
Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook Vendor: Generic   Model: STORAGE DEVICE    Rev: 9144

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook SCSI device sda: 3970048 512-byte hdwr sectors (2033 MB)

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook sda: Write Protect is off

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook sda: Mode Sense: 02 00 00 00

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook SCSI device sda: 3970048 512-byte hdwr sectors (2033 MB)

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook sda: Write Protect is off

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook sda: Mode Sense: 02 00 00 00

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook sda: sda1

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook sd 16:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook sd 16:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook usb-storage: device scan complete 
```

Da steht eindeutig das es sda und sda1 geben müsste.

Interessant ist auch noch die zeile:

```
Jun 25 17:25:17 ck_notebook sd 16:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
```

Kanns sein das bei dir /dev/sg0 existiert?

----------

## novalis

Also,

ich habe noch etwas zeit mit testen verbracht: Wenn ich die SD-Karte einlege, dann kommen die entsprechenden Kernelmeldungen (oben) und die Prozessoraktivität steigt auf etwa 90-100% für etwa 20 Sekunden. Während dieser Zeitspanne existieren in meiner /dev sowohl sda (nicht sda1) und sg0

wenn ich versuche, während dieser zeitspanne auf /dev/sda zuzugreifen, etwa mit fdisk, dann blockiert er kurz und sagt mit, dass er auf /dev/sda nicht zugreifen kann.

Ich habe die Dienste hald und ivman kurzzeitig deaktiviert. Es handelt sich definitiv um ein Problem des Kernels. Was kann ich also nun noch tun?

----------

## borsdel

moinsen,

also ich hab son multi-billig teil, wenn ichs einstecke:

```
usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

  Vendor: Hama      Model: Card Reader   CF  Rev: 1.9C

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

  Vendor: Hama      Model: Card Reader   MS  Rev: 1.9C

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 0:0:0:1: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

sd 0:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

  Vendor: Hama      Model: CardReaderMMC/SD  Rev: 1.9C

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 0:0:0:2: Attached scsi removable disk sdc

sd 0:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

  Vendor: Hama      Model: Card Reader   SM  Rev: 1.9C

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 0:0:0:3: Attached scsi removable disk sdd

sd 0:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

stecke ich jetzt die karte rein, passiert gar nix, sprich kernel schneidet das nicht mit, dmesg spuckt nichts aus.

hab jetzt mal sd reingetan also in /dev/sg2 somit /dev/sdc

sdc1 existiert noch nicht (sollte aber, klar), mache jetzt aber nen mount auf /dev/sdc, klappt natürlich nicht, aber aufeinmal ist sdc1 da  :Smile:  und alles kann normal weitergehn - und das ist jedesmal so (naja, die drei male wo ich des brauch)

also, mal als versuchsanregung betrachten

achja, hal, dbus und ivman hab ich nicht am start

mfg borsdel

ps die sg* dingers sind die scsi generic devices, handelt es sich dann um speicher-dingerns, wird sd* angelegt

----------

## novalis

Hm... also ich vermute, dass bei der 2GB SD-Karte mein Kernel mit der Partitionstabelle nicht klar kommt, dafür aber der PocketPC usw. Leider ist es scheiße, dass ich nicht auf die Partitionstabelle via fdisk zugriff bekomme. Mit dem PDA oder der DigiCam kann ich die karte auch nicht neu partitionieren....

----------

